# Calf Raises - Burning Feet



## 22987 (Jun 6, 2011)

--------------------


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

RWood89 said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I'm going to do legs tonight for the first time in 2 weeks, the last time I did them I did seated calf raises and I got a burning feel in the bottom of my foot rather than my calf.
> 
> ...


Ye iget it push your feet toes abit further forward not much obviously and try it if that makes any sense lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have got a problem at the moment with my right foot and cant work calfs, quite bad pain in the outer and just in front of the heel, it is like a strain and I have problems walking properly so am not going to antagonise the problem.....


----------



## 22987 (Jun 6, 2011)

---------------------


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

RWood89 said:


> Thanks mate, I'll give it a go tonight and see if it makes any difference. When I first started doing calf raises my calfs used to be on fire, then all a sudden it stopped and now I just get pain infront of my heal.


Why dont you do some freestanding at home against the wall to see how you feel?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Yeah it could be a small strain or something. Try doing just bodyweight ones over the edge of a step at home see how they feel that way.

Could just be a case of sliding your feet further forward or even lean your body further forwards over your knees..see what makes it feel better. Mine hurt if i have my feet too close together.

If its really too bad you can use standing raises or leg press raises for a change of angle.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

God I hate seated calf raises. My calves go into cramp instantly. Do standy up ones.


----------

